# Estimate Cost To Extend Sewer Line



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

I cannot believe in this economy two different sewer guys do not show up to give me an estimates yesterday.
Maybe somebody here can give me an idea. A couple wants me to build them a new home on a lot they own. The sewer line stops about 125ft short of their property. The sewer line is on the same side of the street in front of the lots. What would be a rough estimate to extend the sewer line in the parkway of the street to the front of the customers vacant property?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

